
Guard your Wi-Fi for your own sake - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/83535/guard-your-wi-fi-your-own-sake
======
nfnaaron
Contrast this "guard your wi-fi" warning with Schneier's 2008 "open your wi-
fi" invitation.

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/my_open_wirele...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/my_open_wireles.html)

Schneier basically lists a bunch of reasons why you should NOT allow open
access to your wi-fi, but says that he leaves his open anyway, to be
neighborly.

When I read that, I remember feeling impressed at his civic-mindedness, while
simultaneously deciding "nope." I also do not want to run afoul of Comcast, as
I am much farther than 5,000 DSL feet from QWest's nearest central office.

At this moment, the comments on his post continue from the date of
publication, Jan 15 2008, to Oct 17 2009.

~~~
tptacek
If you want to be neighborly, send your key to your neighbors on a postcard.

Added bonus: you probably get to meet some new neighbors.

------
JoachimSchipper
There is a difference between "have good outgoing access control" and "don't
offer open wifi". Something like <http://www.openbsd.org/faq/pf/authpf.html>
can even be used to increase the priviliges of authenticated users.

Of course, proper outgoing access controls are a lot harder than just not
offering open wifi...

------
tptacek
This is news? If I leave my wireless open, within minutes it's being used to
torrent stuff.

